# pinarello FP2 vs cervelo s2



## corncheesy (May 5, 2011)

i live in the mid-mountains with flats, steep climbs, and steep descents. im planing to buy one or the other but still unsure of which bike. im leaning towards the pinarello but im still hesitant.

help! please!


----------



## highendbikedeals (Oct 10, 2007)

Why not a RS or a R3? Both in the same range $2600 for the RS and $3200 for the R3. The FP2 is very nice as well, but not up to the Quattro. If you need help with a Pinnarello, let me know...


----------



## corncheesy (May 5, 2011)

highendbikedeals said:


> Why not a RS or a R3? Both in the same range $2600 for the RS and $3200 for the R3. The FP2 is very nice as well, but not up to the Quattro. If you need help with a Pinnarello, let me know...


well im aiming for a bike thats less than or around $2500. i asked around and the guy at the shop said he would go for the cervelo and said that cervelo's carbon is better then pinarello's carbon...which i find hard to believe .... but i just need a bike that will be quick in the climbs and descents


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

corncheesy said:


> well im aiming for a bike thats less than or around $2500. i asked around and the guy at the shop said he would go for the cervelo and said that cervelo's carbon is better then pinarello's carbon...which i find hard to believe .... but i just need a bike that will be quick in the climbs and descents


Where in the world can you get a Cervelo S2 complete bike for around $2500? Send me the link! 

I like Pinarellos but comparing an FP2 to an S2 is no contest. The FP2 carbon is not as good as in the S2, and the components on the FP2 are MOST branded heavy garbage. I don't know where you'd be buying your Pinarello, but in some cases, the calipers are also MOST branded as well. 

Components aside, I would rather buy the best bike with the best frame first, then wheelset, followed by components last. Considering that the S2 was the frame by Team CSC (the frame was called the Soloist Carbon then) and Team Cervelo, I think you can presume it's a tested and trusted frame.


----------



## corncheesy (May 5, 2011)

ping771 said:


> Where in the world can you get a Cervelo S2 complete bike for around $2500? Send me the link!
> 
> I like Pinarellos but comparing an FP2 to an S2 is no contest. The FP2 carbon is not as good as in the S2, and the components on the FP2 are MOST branded heavy garbage. I don't know where you'd be buying your Pinarello, but in some cases, the calipers are also MOST branded as well.
> 
> Components aside, I would rather buy the best bike with the best frame first, then wheelset, followed by components last. Considering that the S2 was the frame by Team CSC (the frame was called the Soloist Carbon then) and Team Cervelo, I think you can presume it's a tested and trusted frame.


alright. thanks!! 
i go on ebay and craigslist


----------



## k1banjo (Jun 15, 2012)

I live outside the Smokies and I ride a Cervelo S2. I love the bike - good climbing and comfortable ride.


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

corncheesy said:


> alright. thanks!!
> i go on ebay and craigslist


Seriously?? Watch out for fakes and frauds!! NOOOO WAY would I shop there for a bike!


----------

